# Took Piper to the football pitch today!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't trust her offlead yet, so I carried along a 5m Flexi lead, and swapped leads at the park. I also took along a tennis ball and the oinking pig, but she only has eyes for the pig!

YouTube - Piper and the oinking pig

YouTube - Piper at the pitch


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

she's gorgeous ... and does love that pig doesnt she , lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, Lovely pictures - She's lovely, And sure looks like she enjoyed her walk!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous dog,,lovely shiney coat,


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome! Now where can I get that pig from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

haha mine had that pig, it oinks like a real pig dont it.

it lasted 10 mins wiv my lot  and i payed something like 6 quid for it from pet shop lol.

ya dog is gorgeous, very cute


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

chrismac said:


> Awesome! Now where can I get that pig from?


We got it in Homebase, £4.99. She hasn't destroyed it yet  she's had it a week.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

ooooo i am off to homebase for a oinking pig this afternoon


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

RebeccaArmstrong said:


> ooooo i am off to homebase for a oinking pig this afternoon


LOL tell us how long it last


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

:O

I want an oinking pig lol!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Rosikus said:


> :O
> 
> I want an oinking pig lol!


LOL it is amusing sometimes  scares the cr*p out of my sister!


----------

